# [solved] Lenovo T520 Brighness control

## rgeber

Hi,

I'd like to use the brightness control regulators on my T520. From what I read on wiki pages about similar books it should work. The thinkpad_acpi driver is loaded Gnome / KDE even reacts to the use of the key by showing the brighness indicator. It indicates to be at the lowest setting while the actual setting is at maximum.

What did I miss? Any config I didn't check out? Another module needed?

Thanks a lot for your help in advance  :Smile: 

cu

Roman

----------

## rgeber

Alright, the problem got solved while I was switching from the nvidia graphics to the integrated intel graphics card which was a step I wanted to take in order to stretch battery anyway  :Smile: 

Removed the xorg.conf file entirely and everything works like a charm. My guess: some defective xorg.conf file.

cu

Roman

----------

## kimmie

Just FYI, I needed this to get it to work on my W510...

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "Quadro FX 880M"

    Option         "NoLogo" "1"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"

EndSection
```

----------

